# Prednisone & hunger



## Emmit (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi all! 
My last post was about how Emmit needs to lose some weight and we've been working on that by paying more attention to calories (we were over feeding per bag instructions :doh, being careful not to give people food (which is our problem, rather than over treat-ing), and getting more exercise (lots!). 


Just over 2 weeks ago, Emmit had to go on Mometemax ear drops for an ear infection and towards the end of that treatment he had a rash on the inside of his ear flaps. We stopped the Mometemax and he was put on a 12 day course of Prednisone. 

He's been incredibly thirsty, had to pee a lot (middle of the night bathroom breaks, which haven't happened since housebreaking!), and seems REALLY hungry. The vet said all this might happen, but the hunger seems really excessive lately. I can't tell if its because of just the Prednisone or if the new diet is a factor (I'm assuming it is). 

We got the go ahead from the vet to stop the pills two days earlier so hopefully this will work its way out of his system and he'll go back to eating a little more normally. Has anyone experienced this with Prednisone? Did I create a perfect storm? He's walking around the kitchen whining!


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Can he have carrots the way dieting people can?


----------



## Emmit (Dec 9, 2010)

We've tried green beans and he loved them and our vet said we can give him carrots and broccoli as well, so I'm going to try those. 

Any idea on how many veggies he can have?


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Excessive hunger, as well as increased thirst and urination are side effects of prednisone. If you have decreased his food while giving him prednisone I think you have created a perfect storm. 

I doubt green beans or carrots will do much to satisfy his hunger. Max will not eat them. Carrots do not do much for me when I diet.  Maybe hold off on the diet until the prednisone effects wear off?

We have had Max on a diet for about 3 months. It has been a slow and steady process. He has been losing 3 to 4 pounds per month.


----------



## Emmit (Dec 9, 2010)

We reduced his food over the month before starting the pred. He ate the green beans incredibly quickly, which surprised me, as he hasn't shown interest in carrots before. Or chews them and spits them out. 

I'm hoping that after a few days the pred will be out of his system and he'll be back to his regular "mom where's my food" all day rather than "MOM WHERE"S MY FOOD I NEED FOOD NOW."

I think I posted this more for my own reassurance to stick to the diet. It's hard when they whine and make you feel bad.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm guessing he'll be fine pretty quickly after the pred is out of his system. You could give him a small meal or snack during the day, using part of his daily allotment of food. Put it into a Kong and freeze it and give it to him mid-afternoon. Perhaps he'd feel like he was eating more, even though he isn't. (Works for me when I'm dieting....LOL)


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Pred makes most of my dogs urinate more often and for longer. Some seem hungrier and soemtimes they will pant or seem restless. All are "normal" side effects of pred. As you start towean off the pred you shoud notice a difference. Add in some low calorie fiber filled food. May help some, but you just have to ride it out.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

I think the prednisone was at least a factor. I took it once and I had the most unimaginable urge to eat, even worse than regular "hunger". It did go away after the initial adjustment period.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

A couple of things: 1) when it's time to stop the prednizone, remember to gradually wean him off of it; and 2) only use UNSALTED (or "no salt added") canned green beans.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Yes, like everybody said, increased hunger,thirst and peeing is a side effect of prednisone. And yes, it should be weaned off slowly,but your vet should have already given you detailed instructions such as first given daily then every other day etc. 
The appetite should get back to normal once the prednisone has totally cleared the system.
The way I got my boys to lose weight is more frequent, smaller meals and reducing the entire food amount by about 1/4, if not enough by 1/3 of the food given.


----------



## Emmit (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I think we just have to wait it out. It seems like the pred is already working its way out of his system- earlier in his 12 day course he was having to go out twice over night and he's back to being fine in that regard.

And yes, we gradually reduced the pred per our vets instructions and got vet approval to skip the last two doses. And always unsalted green beans!


----------

